# Text & picture question



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

I would like to add text, using different fonts, onto my photos. Do I need a special program for this, like PhotoShop? We've got Picture Manager, but I know I can't do it with that. Are there any other MicroSoft applications that I can use for this? Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

I have Paint Shop Pro, Animation Shop, and Gimp. They all allow me to add text.

Gimp is free. http://www.gimp.org/ But it's complicated for beginners.


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

Open the picture in 'mspaint' and click 'add text', and type what you want. This is also a free way to add text.


----------



## giffy (Jul 22, 2005)

Irfanview will do it..........freeware, easy to use.

giffy

---------------
GiffsFarm


----------



## Sammy (Dec 10, 2005)

I use Irfanview and Adobe Photo.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Thank you all for your suggestions.


----------

